# 2013 Roubaix for a newbie?



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

After bouncing around on different aluminum frame bikes, I test road my first carbon today. I rode a Compact, Sport Compact, and then an Allez Elite for reference. The ride was not what I expecting. Being a novice, I wasn't especting to be able to feel a noticeable difference. Wow, what a difference. Needless to say, I won't be satisfied on anything less than carbon.:confused5:


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me a couple years ago. Ended up getting the 11 Roubaix Compact Apex. I wasn't disappointed, but since then I've upgraded just about everything and ended up putting all my upgrades on a Tarmac SL3. Carbon is nice, but wheels/tires and saddle make a bigger difference. Two of the better cyclists in the area have an Allez and they are fast. It ultimately depends on what makes you happy and what you can afford.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The 2013 Roubaix SL4 is more like the Tarmac than models from previous years, which is one of the reasons that led to me ordering one and going with it over a Felt Z4.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Specialized Roubaix SL-4 Road Bike Review - YouTube


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I had a Madone and went to the Roubaix. Brought this one home the other night after a month of trying to figure out what I exactly wanted. Amazing bike...


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Great bike. Maybe next after this upcoming bike.


----------



## cubster4 (Jan 17, 2010)

What happened to the Cobl-Goblr post?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cubster4 said:


> What happened to the Cobl-Goblr post?


It comes on the SWorks level Roubaix bikes and is also available for sale on Specialized's webpage.


----------



## cubster4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks...but it is missing in the photograph of the new S Works SL4 posted by FastZR1


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

FastZR1 said:


> I had a Madone and went to the Roubaix. Brought this one home the other night after a month of trying to figure out what I exactly wanted. Amazing bike...


Fastzr1--what are your thoughts on the new wheelset?


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

cubster4 said:


> What happened to the Cobl-Goblr post?


And the S-works cranks.

Clearly production issues, they were 2 months behind the original date given on S-works tarmacs when i cancelled my order.


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

cubster4 said:


> What happened to the Cobl-Goblr post?


Yes- Cobl-Goblr post is still back ordered and Spec got tired of holding the bikes up for a seat post. So the bikes shipped with the above post and when the Coble-Gobler is available I'll get one of those too.


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

2Slo4U said:


> Fastzr1--what are your thoughts on the new wheelset?


I only have 23 miles on the wheels and bike. Super light and they spin up fast- ceramic bearings. Cross winds didn't affect them yesterday. I thought it might be in my head but this bike seems faster too. The bike is completely different than my 5.2 Madone but that was expected. All smiles right now.

I'm not a speed demean but try to push it most times. I normally average 18-19 MPH on solo rides. My first 23 mile ride I averaged 19.4. We'll see how that changes with longer rides and more miles in the saddle.


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

What size bike did you get and what is its weight as is?


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Size is 56. 

Weight with bottle cages and pedals.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats that Bike is a beauty....WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## somno (May 3, 2009)

Wow! That is one light and extremely nice bike!

You are making me think of getting one also.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

cubster4 said:


> What happened to the Cobl-Goblr post?



I was told there is a production problem and they won't be available until January 

I just bought a new s-works frame and no seat post came with it


----------



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

dayum.... im so jealous. Im looking at getting the Secteur since I think the roubaix is a little out of my price range currently


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

salmansqadeer said:


> dayum.... im so jealous. Im looking at getting the Secteur since I think the roubaix is a little out of my price range currently


If you are on the west coast and depending on your size, my LBS has some entry level 2012 & 2013 Roubaix bikes in the $1700-$2000 range.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like these guys are offering a similar deal:

Specialized 2012 Roubaix Base Apex Road Race Bike


----------



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> If you are on the west coast and depending on your size, my LBS has some entry level 2012 & 2013 Roubaix bikes in the $1700-$2000 range.


Hey Thanks Rashadabd - I am on the West Coast (DC) and my LBS has the entry level 2013 Roubaix at 1750, but I think im currently in the sub 1000 budget (based on my budget and riding experience) which is why im looking at the Secteur. Just made a post in the forums to see what everyone thought about that decision (or if they think I should wait to save up the money for the roubaix).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

salmansqadeer said:


> Hey Thanks Rashadabd - I am on the West Coast (DC) and my LBS has the entry level 2013 Roubaix at 1750, but I think im currently in the sub 1000 budget (based on my budget and riding experience) which is why im looking at the Secteur. Just made a post in the forums to see what everyone thought about that decision (or if they think I should wait to save up the money for the roubaix).


In my opinion, $1000 isn't a bad way to go for your first bike while you are figuring out how much you like the sport, etc. (I started out with a Felt F85 for instance). The trouble some cyclists run into (I definitely fell into this category) is that you start riding, realize you love the stuff, want to do more rides and log more miles weekly and want the benefits (lighter and more comfy ride quality/vibration dampening) that come with a carbon bike. Now you have to justify to yourself and/or your spouse that you "need" another bike when you just bought one three months before.... If you don't think you fall in this category and can get the Secteur and be happy with it for a season or two even if you love cycling, I say go that route and save your dough for a better second bike, but if you are like me, save yourself the headache of trying to sell your $1000 bike 3 months down the road and just save for the Roubaix now.


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes- I started on a 2008 Allez w/ 105 components. Great bike and then I got a carbon Trek in 2010 with Ultegra components. Now I just got the Roubaix w/ Red and it rides so much different than the Madone. Good luck but... the sport gets expensive quick.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

I might be reading too much but I read a few threads discussing potential longterm issues with a press fit BB. The Trek Domane 4.0 has BB90 and the Roubaix Sport Comp has a threaded Sram Power Spline BB. I know zilch about either. This is way out of my bike knowledge capacity. Can anyone explain or maybe compare the two.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

[HR][/HR]


FastZR1 said:


> Yes- I started on a 2008 Allez w/ 105 components. Great bike and then I got a carbon Trek in 2010 with Ultegra components. Now I just got the Roubaix w/ Red and it rides so much different than the Madone. Good luck but... the sport gets expensive quick.


Similar to you, I came from an SL2 Expert and ordered the same SL4 back around August/September. I'm still waiting on parts. The frame also arrived without CG seat post recently.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> I might be reading too much but I read a few threads discussing potential longterm issues with a press fit BB. The Trek Domane 4.0 has BB90 and the Roubaix Sport Comp has a threaded Sram Power Spline BB. I know zilch about either. This is way out of my bike knowledge capacity. Can anyone explain or maybe compare the two.


That reference to SRAM's powerspline BB is a mistake. The 2013 Roubaix Sport compact is spec'd with Shimano's Tiagra crankset and will be mated to Shimano's Hollowtech ll BB (threaded).

Trek's BB86/90 is just another iteration of the OSBB's currently available. If you've done any reading, you're aware that all is not well in OSBB land. 

FWIW, when I was pondering my next bike back in '08, Trek's new Madone was on the short list. One of the reasons I went with a Tarmac (with standard, threaded BB) was in large part due to all the Trek owners posting problems they were having with the OSBB's. Not dissimilar to what we've seen on this forum and (to a lesser degree), Felts. 

Until a true (and reliable) standard emerges, I suggest staying with the tried and true threaded BB.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> That reference to SRAM's powerspline BB is a mistake. The 2013 Roubaix Sport compact is spec'd with Shimano's Tiagra crankset and will be mated to Shimano's Hollowtech ll BB (threaded).
> 
> Trek's BB86/90 is just another iteration of the OSBB's currently available. If you've done any reading, you're aware that all is not well in OSBB land.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Makes sense to me.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Until a true (and reliable) standard emerges, I suggest staying with the tried and true threaded BB.


Personally I like the press fit osbb, it is easy to maintain


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purdyd said:


> Personally I like the press fit osbb, it is easy to maintain


I'm glad it's working well for you, but your experience runs counter to may others. 

FWIW, my Shimano Hollowtech ll crankset/ BB has ~17k miles on it. Has been problem free and spins as smoothly as when it was new. Can't get any easier to maintain than that!


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

One more question - Should frame repair costs between aluminum and carbon be considered? I'm sure I am going to lay the bike I buy down at some point. I am off until January 2nd and may pull the trigger this week. Just want to make sure that I have considered everything.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

that looks great! Is it all 2013 Red? any other specs?
That would look great next to a black ZR1!


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I'm glad it's working well for you, but your experience runs counter to may others.
> 
> FWIW, my Shimano Hollowtech ll crankset/ BB has ~17k miles on it. Has been problem free and spins as smoothly as when it was new. Can't get any easier to maintain than that!



Funny I had issues with a new power spline and have a friend that can't remove his, it is simply welded stuck.

Glad it works so well for you

I only have 12k miles on my osbb

Nothing is perfect and the Internet does have a way of magnifying issues

It just seems the most vocal voices against any of the press fit standards on this forum are those that haven't tried it

I am sure I can find all kinds of people who complain about creaking bb and they are threaded, heaven knows I hear plenty on large group rides

Obviously your opinion is that threaded bb is better, mine is different


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> One more question - Should frame repair costs between aluminum and carbon be considered? I'm sure I am going to lay the bike I buy down at some point. I am off until January 2nd and may pull the trigger this week. Just want to make sure that I have considered everything.


Unless racing, I don't think I'd buy a bike based on costs of repairs. CF will be higher, but FWIW I've dropped mine a few times (sometimes I was riding, sometimes it just fell over) and except for a couple of surface scratches on the saddle, shifters and pedals there was no frame/ fork damage.

It's not until you get into higher end frames that material is minimized to save weight and durability tends to suffer. I wouldn't fret over mid-range frames of any material.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purdyd said:


> Funny I had issues with a new power spline and have a friend that can't remove his, it is simply welded stuck.
> 
> Glad it works so well for you
> 
> ...


Well, SRAM Powerspline isn't Shimano Hollowtech and I've heard less than stellar things about the former, so I wouldn't use IT either. As I mentioned, I have ~17k miles (and 5 years) on my BB - no issues.

I agree with some of what you offer re: vocal voices and complaints in general, but IMO, collectively, there's enough evidence from owners to suggest an inherent problem. And some manufacturers are scurrying to 'fix' their OSBB issues. Trek started using shims and Spec has made at least a couple of design changes.

Like anything else, the consumer has to decide what's best for him or her. You and I have done that.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I don't think I'd buy a bike based on costs of repairs. CF will be higher, but FWIW I've dropped mine a few times (sometimes I was riding, sometimes it just fell over) and except for a couple of surface scratches on the saddle, shifters and pedals there was no frame/ fork damage.
> 
> It's not until you get into higher end frames that material is minimized to save weight that durability tends to suffer. I wouldn't fret over mid-range frames of any material.


Thanks. Out the door under 2 grand and I'm getting it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Thanks. Out the door under 2 grand and I'm getting it.


Hopefully the LBS will go for it. Post pics if/ when you get the bike.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Well, SRAM Powerspline isn't Shimano Hollowtech and I've heard less than stellar things about the former, so I wouldn't use IT either. As I mentioned, I have ~17k miles (and 5 years) on my BB - no issues.
> 
> I agree with some of what you offer re: vocal voices and complaints in general, but IMO, collectively, there's enough evidence from owners to suggest an inherent problem. And some manufacturers are scurrying to 'fix' their OSBB issues. Trek started using shims and Spec has made at least a couple of design changes.
> 
> Like anything else, the consumer has to decide what's best for him or her. You and I have done that.


If you are going to bring up bb90 trek press fit you are going to have to take other threaded systems 

Campy uses shims too

I have had issues with hollowtech also,

I do like the chris king external cups on my wife's bike

And once again, I haven't had a problem with osbb 

I am not sure what those couple of design changes are for osbb

But I suppose that means it might be better now?

I really have no problem with either system, except for that stinking power spline, but it just seems odd that the people who are most vocal against it have never used osbb


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purdyd said:


> If you are going to bring up bb90 trek press fit you are going to have to take other threaded systems
> 
> Campy uses shims too
> 
> ...


I haven't used a lot of products, but have read/researched enough to know I don't want to. I bet you can say the same. 

To my knowledge Treks BB86/90 system isn't press fit, but it may be with the employment of shims, which they started using when frame replacement due to BB 'slop' became too costly. If you do a search on their forum you'll find related posts - of those _owning_ the bikes. 

I see nothing wrong with the use of shims, spacers, wave washers... but when done as an afterthought, I see their use as a shoddy 'fix' for a design flaw. Trek initially said their CF BB's would outlast bearings, but in many cases, they were wrong. 

Re: Specs design changes for OSBB - same applies as above. They've been discussed ad nauseam on this forum. Time will tell if those design changes are 'better', but as a consumer, I'm not willing to be their 'field tester'. I'm not saying I'd never own OSBB, but in my view the design needs time to 'mature'. 

Re: problems with the threaded variants. Sure, they exist. FSA's Gossamer MegaExo pretty much sucked a few years back (may still), but it didn't affect the bike frames, so swapping to a more reliable crankset/ BB solved the problem. OSBB being an integral part of a frames design negates that option, unless someone opts to employ adapters to convert back to the true (IMO) standard crankset. Again IMO, better to just have a frame with a threaded BB, especially considering I see no advantage to changing. Weight? negligible. Increased reliability? Not hardly. More rigid? Arguable and moot, since I can't flex Hollowtech's. 

Last thought: I'm not arguing for Powerspline because I agree with your assessment, but in the case of your friend and the BB being welded to the frame, that could simply be caused by neglect. It's one reason why I do annual tear downs. So that I can clean, relube/ grease and reinstall components and avoid those types of issues.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Final twist - I went back today for a final ride on the Roubaix after riding a Scott CR1with Apex Rival yesterday. I rode the Roubaix Elite Apex Compact after I thought I had decided on the Sport Compact(Taiagra/105 mix). The frame and wheelset is a little better and the bike seemed a little lighter(probably only "seemed" lighter). Now, I know there is much debate over SRAM vs. Shimano but being a new rider, the difference was not noticeable to me. Double click, no problem. I am not use to any particular brand or shift style, so I have no history to compare the Apex to. The way I see it, I liked the Apex just fine so that will become my baseline to judge future brand and groups. I want to sleep on it tonight but I think I may have found the bike I want. The Roubaix just seems really cool to me and I can't find another bike that has the ride quality that I enjoy more. Kinda sounds like that's it then. Now I will start bugging everyone about shoes, pedals(think I like Look pedals), computer, clothes, etc. Thanks to all of you for helping me think through the process.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: SRAM and Shimano, there are proponents of both. My general attitude is that they're both durable and function well when set up and tuned correctly - they just shift differently. If you like the ergonomics or shifting method of one over the other, go for it. 

One caveat, the SRAM Apex model uses their S150 crankset with Powerspline BB, while the Sport uses Shimano's Tiagra crankset with their Hollowtech ll BB. IMO, the latter will prove superior in durability, so unless the Apex equipped bike is priced less, this may be something to consider. 

I doubt you'd discern the weight difference between those two models, but would guess that maybe 1/2 lb. separates them, with the Apex being lighter. 

FWIW, here's a link to some 2013 Spec bike weights. Unfortunately, they didn't weigh the Apex model:
2013 Specialized Road, Cyclocross & Triathlon Bikes – Complete Overview & Actual Weights - Bike Rumor


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Re: SRAM and Shimano, there are proponents of both. My general attitude is that they're both durable and function well when set up and tuned correctly - they just shift differently. If you like the ergonomics or shifting method of one over the other, go for it.
> 
> One caveat, the SRAM Apex model uses their S150 crankset with Powerspline BB, while the Sport uses Shimano's Tiagra crankset with their Hollowtech ll BB. IMO, the latter will prove superior in durability, so unless the Apex equipped bike is priced less, this may be something to consider.
> 
> ...


Apex is 200$ more, slightly better frame, I think (rear brake cable is internal on the Elite) and DT Axis 2.0 wheels vs. 1.0 on sport. Both frames are 8r carbon so probably no real difference there. Hmmm. I really like them both.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Apex is 200$ more, slightly better frame, I think (rear brake cable is internal on the Elite) and DT Axis 2.0 wheels vs. 1.0 on sport. Both frames are 8r carbon so probably no real difference there. Hmmm. I really like them both.


I think the differences in both the frames and wheelsets are negligible, but don't let the price difference (or me) sway you. I was simply offering what I saw as a notable difference in specs. Not a deal breaker if you like the Apex better. 

OTOH, if it's a draw, then maybe question why you'd spend the extra $200.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

I had decided a week or two ago that I wanted Shimano 105 min. Granted it is a 105 mix with Tiagara, the Sport Compact is the bike I had decided on and I keep second guessing myself and allowing distractions from what I know I will love. Think it may have been the hidden in frame rear brake cable this time that caught my eye. That plus the frame was matte black and gold which looked really nice. It's raining today so I put off the purchase another day. Probably a good thing. Youv'e been most helpful.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

If you like SRAM double tap there's no shame in the Apex model. I was coming from a 9sp 105 bike so I really wanted to stick with Shimano 105 on my '13 Roubaix Elite Compact. I was going back and forth on the Comp Compact and Elite Compact but I ended up getting a really good deal on the Elite Compact so it made it was kind of a no brainer to go with the full 105 setup. I've ridden both the DT Axis 1.0 and 2.0 wheels and they both feel heavy and dead to me. The first thing I would upgrade are the wheels.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Funny. My Trek LBS called to let me know they got a Domane 4.5 in for me to test ride. I didn't ask them to. They just did it. I told her that at 2730$ retail it was out of my target range. She said come ride it and they would work with me if I liked it. The 4.5 has an Ultegra Drivetrain with 105 cassette and brakes and a Shimano R565 crank(don't even know if that's a good or bad thing). What am I going to do if I like it and they chop this price down to the Roubaix. I might just not go for the test ride and head straight for the Spec dealer with credit card in hand and be done with this....My head hurts. I thought buying a new guitar was hard.
Still really like the Roubaix. Just wish the Spec dealer wanted me as bad as the Trek dealer seems to. Been there 6 or 7 times and still don't think anyone has asked my name. But the product is top notch.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Funny. My Trek LBS called to let me know they got a Domane 4.5 in for me to test ride. I didn't ask them to. They just did it. I told her that at 2730$ retail it was out of my target range. She said come ride it and they would work with me if I liked it. The 4.5 has an Ultegra Drivetrain with 105 cassette and brakes and a Shimano R565 crank(don't even know if that's a good or bad thing). What am I going to do if I like it and they chop this price down to the Roubaix. I might just not go for the test ride and head straight for the Spec dealer with credit card in hand and be done with this....My head hurts. I thought buying a new guitar was hard.
> Still really like the Roubaix. Just wish the Spec dealer wanted me as bad as the Trek dealer seems to. Been there 6 or 7 times and still don't think anyone has asked my name. But the product is top notch.


Shimano 'R' series just means that the component is non-series, meaning not part of a groupset. It'll be a solid crankset - probably 105 level.

Re: the LBS's and their level of pursuit, IMO LBS's matter a lot, especially if one isn't well versed in fit and/ or wrenching. Most cyclists I know fall into this category. That said, I think buying a bike is primarily a business proposition, not personal. 

So if the Trek dealer knows your name and the Spec dealer doesn't, does it really matter? You're buying a bike, not entering into a personal relationship and (rhetorical question) if you opt for the Trek because the shop is more personal, are you getting the bike you really want? Not trying to sway you, but ultimately, this is a question you should ask yourself.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Just home from the Trek LBS. The 4.5 was nice but maybe the Roubaix was love at first sight. Even higher level components don't seem to pull me away. After every new test ride, the Roubaix Sport Compact still seems to be the one. I am sure it's all I will need for some time, probably more than I will need. No more test rides. I'll post some pics in a day or 2. The Spec salesman hinted at a Christmas Eve sale.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Just home from the Trek LBS. The 4.5 was nice but maybe the Roubaix was love at first sight. Even higher level components don't seem to pull me away. After every new test ride, the Roubaix Sport Compact still seems to be the one. I am sure it's all I will need for some time, probably more than I will need. No more test rides. I'll post some pics in a day or 2. The Spec salesman hinted at a Christmas Eve sale.


As long as the bike fits your budget, anatomy and intended uses, I see no bad or wrong choice here, but agree that the Roubaix Sport will serve your needs for years to come. 

You've researched, asked questions and done test rides, so I'm confident that whatever you decide on now will be right for you. 

Yes, please post pics of your new ride. I doubt you'll get flamed if it's a Domane in the Spec forum.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> As long as the bike fits your budget, anatomy and intended uses, I see no bad or wrong choice here, but agree that the Roubaix Sport will serve your needs for years to come.
> 
> You've researched, asked questions and done test rides, so I'm confident that whatever you decide on now will be right for you.
> 
> Yes, please post pics of your new ride. I doubt you'll get flamed if it's a Domane in the Spec forum.


I have ridden the Roubaix 3 different times and it's the one that I always come back to as the best fit. You have been very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> I have ridden the Roubaix 3 different times and it's the one that I always come back to as the best fit. You have been very helpful. Thanks.


Congrats man, I can't wait to check out the pics. I just got a call that my Roubaix SL4 frameset has come in. Picking it up after the holidays.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> I have ridden the Roubaix 3 different times and it's the one that I always come back to as the best fit. You have been very helpful. Thanks.


Then it's the one you want.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

View attachment 272380
View attachment 272381
Bad pictures. Great bike. Just got it home.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! (and good choice, BTW) Congrats!


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Nice bike! (and good choice, BTW) Congrats!


Thought you might like it. Great first bike if I say so myself. Again, thanks for helping me through the thought process.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> View attachment 272380
> View attachment 272381
> Bad pictures. Great bike. Just got it home.


Well done man, that's a nice bike that will last you for a good while. You can simply upgrade wheels and components over the years and have a high quality race-ready bike. I foresee group rides, centuries and gran fondos in your future....


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Well done man, that's a nice bike that will last you for a good while. You can simply upgrade wheels and components over the years and have a high quality race-ready bike. I foresee group rides, centuries and gran fondos in your future....


Thanks. Carefully removed all the stickers and reflectors. Now to decide on a bike computer. Only bought shoes and pedals so far. Will probably ride stock until warm weather returns. Asked the family for LBS gift cards for Christmas. New wheelset and crank definitely in my future. It will probably take a few hundred posts here to figure that out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Now to decide on a bike computer.


Being new to cycling, my suggestion is a computer with cadence. Depending on budget, you can get a wired Cateye Astrale 8 for ~$35 or a Cateye Strada Double wireless for ~$65.


jleeasc said:


> New wheelset and crank definitely in my future. It will probably take a few hundred posts here to figure that out.


My advice is to ride the bike stock for awhile. This way, when you do opt for a wheelset upgrade, you're more apt to notice the more agile handling/ quicker acceleration that a lighter wheelset offers. 

Cranksets will get you diminishing returns (on weight savings) for dollars spent.

And most any 'upgrade' to the bike won't net you the performance gains that a good fit, good form and building saddle time will, so go enjoy your new bike!!


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Being new to cycling, my suggestion is a computer with cadence. Depending on budget, you can get a wired Cateye Astrale 8 for ~$35 or a Cateye Strada Double wireless for ~$65.
> 
> My advice is to ride the bike stock for awhile. This way, when you do opt for a wheelset upgrade, you're more apt to notice the more agile handling/ quicker acceleration that a lighter wheelset offers.
> 
> ...


Just did about an hour. Didn't want to get to far from the house first ride. Really just wanted to ride clipped in my peddles for practice plus I don't have a flat kit yet. Will take the gift cards I hope to get for Christmas and get some essentials. Didn't realize just how out of shape I am. It was fun.

The Cateye should be a good choice. Have a good online source? Figure that 100$ max should get me something dependable. Would like something with a larger, easy to read display. Was going to opt for GPS like the Garmin 500 but think I will hold off(around 350$ w/cadence). Plus, a friend of mine has a Cateye and likes it. He's pushing 40 and pointed out display size.

Have already spent way too much this Christmas.


----------



## FastZR1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Check Amazon for the Cateye.

I like the Garmins because you can upload your rides to keep track of stats (I'm a numbers nerd) but Cateye has some nice products too. Good luck and great first bike.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a few Garmin products and like them. The Trek LBS said to expect a Garmin sale soon as they are intoducing new products. Cateye seems to be popular. I don't mind spending a little more and tend to buy more than I need. The Roubaix for example.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jleeasc said:


> Just did about an hour. Didn't want to get to far from the house first ride. Really just wanted to ride clipped in my peddles for practice plus I don't have a flat kit yet. Will take the gift cards I hope to get for Christmas and get some essentials. Didn't realize just how out of shape I am. It was fun.
> 
> The Cateye should be a good choice. Have a good online source? Figure that 100$ max should get me something dependable. Would like something with a larger, easy to read display. Was going to opt for GPS like the Garmin 500 but think I will hold off(around 350$ w/cadence). Plus, a friend of mine has a Cateye and likes it. He's pushing 40 and pointed out display size.
> 
> Have already spent way too much this Christmas.


If you opt for the Cateye...
Amazon.com: CatEye Strada Double Wireless Speed and Cadence Bicycle Computer CC-RD400DW: Sports & Outdoors

Since you mentioned a flat kit and essentials, here's my list:
Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube
Patch kit
Piece of old tube or 1$ bill to use as a 'boot'
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
mini-pump (if you don't trust CO2 alone)

Not essential, but nice to have:
Lights
Road ID
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
A second tube, if it'll fit. And some members have suggested individual packets of waterless soap (Gojo, or similar).

I would strongly recommend a Road ID bracelet. Their basic model (Wrist ID Sport) will do. Also, a floor pump, but keep that home.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If you opt for the Cateye...
> Amazon.com: CatEye Strada Double Wireless Speed and Cadence Bicycle Computer CC-RD400DW: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Since you mentioned a flat kit and essentials, here's my list:
> ...


Thanks. Headed back to to lbs Wednesday with my list. 


Unless I find a stupid deal on a Garmin , Cateye it is.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

FastZR1 said:


> I like the Garmins because you can upload your rides to keep track of stats (I'm a numbers nerd) but Cateye has some nice products too.


The Strava app on a smartphone will do the same thing for free. I use a wired version of the Cateye with cadence and have no problems reading the display at 36 y/o. I'll be getting the double wireless version for my new Roubaix for Christmas though.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> The Strava app on a smartphone will do the same thing for free. I use a wired version of the Cateye with cadence and have no problems reading the display at 36 y/o. I'll be getting the double wireless version for my new Roubaix for Christmas though.


Yeah, you have a few years yet. Wait till 40. That's when it starts getting a little fuzzy up close.

Think the double wireless is what I will pick up also.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

jleeasc said:


> Think the double wireless is what I will pick up also.


I got one of these high powered magnets on ebay so I don't have to use an ugly zip tie on the crank arm (works great BTW.)

Icarus Black Cadence Magnet for Shimano Dura Ace SPD 105 6700 7900 7800 Di2 | eBay

Icarus Cadence Sensor Magnets for Garmin Edge 200 500 605 705 800 Bundle | eBay

And I just bought one of these to get rid of the large magnet that goes on the spoke of the rear wheel.

Icarus Speed Blade Spoke Magnets for Garmin Edge 200 305 500 705 800 Bundle | eBay


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> I got one of these high powered magnets on ebay so I don't have to use an ugly zip tie on the crank arm (works great BTW.)
> 
> Icarus Black Cadence Magnet for Shimano Dura Ace SPD 105 6700 7900 7800 Di2 | eBay
> 
> ...


Had no idea. Seems better to me. Thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> Yeah, you have a few years yet. Wait till 40. That's when it starts getting a little fuzzy up close.
> 
> Think the double wireless is what I will pick up also.


It sounds like you have already made a choice, but I started with a Garmin 200 and it was great. It works well with garminconnect and/or stava.com, etc. Actually my friend that I ride with has it now and it still works well for him (I now have a 800). It looks you can probably come pretty close to $100 on ebay (and probably elsewhere this time of year).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jleeasc said:


> Yeah, you have a few years yet. Wait till 40. That's when it starts getting a little fuzzy up close.
> 
> Think the double wireless is what I will pick up also.


Here's a link:

garmin edge 200 | eBay


----------

